# Blindfold Competitions : August 29, 2006



## pjk (Aug 30, 2006)

3x3x3 Scamble:
L2 U2 B L D' F' R2 F D' R2 F U2 B' R2 D U' F' U2 D' B' U2 R2 U2 D L

4x4x4 Scramble:
B2 L2 f2 l r2 u L' r u r' F B2 D f2 r B' d2 r B D f U2 d' f' u F u' r2 U b l R b d' D r D l' f B'

5x5x5 Scramble:
b R u2 f2 B2 U' l L2 F' L2 b u L u' d F f L f U d2 f' F2 d b L u2 L2 U' l2 d r2 U2 D' B2 l b B' l' u2 B' D l' B' F' l b2 B' L' F2 B d2 D f U' L r b d r

Feel free to give any or all a shot.


----------



## blade740 (Aug 30, 2006)

3x3x3:
Name: Andrew Nelson
Time: 7:54.35

Man, I need to practice BLD more often. This competition gives me a good excuse.


----------



## cmhardw (Aug 30, 2006)

4x4x4
Name: Chris Hardwick
Time: 10:10.65

Was going for sub-10, but I had a delay in remembering a couple cycles.. Grrrr... I'm so ready for the G-Wiz competition :-D


----------



## cmhardw (Aug 30, 2006)

3x3x3
Name: Chris Hardwick
Time: 2:15.21

Done memorizing without images, just the regular way. I'm still undecided about memorizing with or without images and journeys for the 3x3x3.


----------



## cmhardw (Aug 30, 2006)

5x5x5
Name: Chris Hardwick
Time: DNF

Off by 3 edge pieces :-(


----------



## pjk (Aug 30, 2006)

Chris, that is pretty amazing, nonetheless.


----------



## tsaoenator (Aug 30, 2006)

3x3x3

2:04.80

I'm not as good as I used to be...

Andy


----------



## blade740 (Sep 1, 2006)

I saw Chris's 4x4x4 time, and thought it was 3x3x3...made me feel good for a second.


----------

